# Obsidian 650D - Austausch Seitenteil



## KobayashiMaru (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe gestern die Komponenten für meinen neuen PC erhalten, darunter auch das Obsidian 650D. Leider ist das linke Seitenteil nicht in Ordnung. Es schließt unten und hinten bündig mit dem Gehäuse ab, jedoch wird das Spaltmaß von unten nach oben bzw. von hinten zur Front hin immer größer, so dass das Seitenteil auf Höhe des Einschaltknopfes etwa 2-3 mm vom Gehäuse absteht. Beim rechten Seitenteil hab ich dieses Problem nicht. Außerdem ist an der vorderen, oberen Ecke vom Seitenteil die Lackierung beschädigt.
Ist es möglich, ein neues Seitenteil zu erhalten und muss ich meins oder das ganze Gehäuse (ich hoffe nicht, mag ned alles wieder ausbauen ) dafür einschicken oder würde es reichen wenn ich ein Foto vom Case mache, da würde man das Spaltmaß und die Beschädigung deutlich drauf erkennen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Dezember 2011)

Zurück schicken und umtauschen lassen.


----------



## Koyote (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi, da können wir dir keine eindeutige Antwort geben. In diesem Fall musst du den entsprechenden Händler kontaktieren.
Gruß Koyote


----------



## Lude (13. Dezember 2011)

moin


neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee alles quatsch!!! du gehst auf die corsair homepage und da dann auf support, technischer support und dann  submit rma request. das füllst du alles aus und schilderst dein problem (beri mir hat das auch auf deutsch geklappt). innerhalb von 1-2 tagen erhälst antwort. die ist dann aber auf englisch . da wird dann wahrscheinlich drinn stehen das du dich in deren shop anmelden sollst und da dann das entsprechende seitenteil in den warenkorb legen sollst (sollte sogar nen pasasender link dabei sein). dann gehst du zur kasse (und nun kommts) und dort gibst du dann den mitgeschickten gutscheincode ein. und schwups schon bekommst du vielleicht innerhalb einer woche (oder länger) dein neues seitenteil kostenlos!! brauchst nichts ein/zurückschicken. so zumindest war es bei mir. bei mir war das fenster defekt und ich hatte ein neues seitenteil innerhalb von 1 woche. das einzige problem war das der zoll das paket geöffnet hatte warum auch immer   . die haben das paket dann in schwarze folie neu verpackt und weiter versendet. sah dann zumindest recht chic aus *g*


der support ist echt klasse von corsair!!! ein neues seitenteil direkt aus den staaten per ups express versand und das komplett kostenlos. mehr geht nicht!!!


hoffe konnte helfen

mfg


----------



## KobayashiMaru (15. Dezember 2011)

@lude:
vielen dank für die ausführlichen Heinweise. Hab jetzt bei Corsair ein Ticket eröffnet, mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch hier der Corsair-Staff.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (20. Dezember 2011)

So, ich hab ne E-Mail vom Technical Support erhalten, sie wollten ein paar Fotos von meinem Gehäuse um die Reklamation überprüfen zu können. Heute mittag (also nachts in US und A) hab ich die Bilder gemailt, gerade eben hab ich ne Antwort bekommen mit einer Anleitung wie ich an mein kostenloses Austauschteil komme: über deren Online-Shop und mit Gutscheincode, genau so wie es Lude gepostet hat.

Fazit: Bin begeistert vom unbürokratischen und schnellen Corsair Support


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Darum habe ich mir auch dieses Case geholt, ich hätte es einfach beim Händler reklamiert. Aber es ist immer schön zu sehen das sich einige Firmen für den Kunden ins Zeug legen


----------



## Lude (20. Dezember 2011)

schön freut mich zu hören


du musstest echt bilder machen!!?? mhhh komisch ich nicht. naja die scheinen das wohl stichprobenartig zu machen. möchte ja auch nicht wissen wie viele solch einen guten support auch kackendreist ausnutzen. also mehr als verständlich von corsair und wenn man halt wirklich einen defekt hat dann läuft ja auch alles mehr als zufriedenstellend wie man bei dir "*KobayashiMaru*" mal wieder sehen kann.


corsair


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

danke für das Feedback und sorry für das Delay!

wir waren stark im Stress hier, aber genau so wie es Lude beschrieben hat - dafür den Technical Support nutzen - das geht recht flott und erspart wartezeit.


----------

